# Guests as scarers



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

As many of you know, my haunt is primarily for my party guests so I don't have random people coming through. This year I was tossing up an idea that came to me. I wondered about using groups of guests to scare the other guests. We have groups of 4 go through at a time so I was thinking once each group goes through the haunt we lead them back toward the entry/exit and then put them in a "cage" and they can scare the next group as they walk past. Once they've done the scare they can leave the haunt and the next group goes in the cage once they've been all the way through. I was thinking this way all but the last group to go through get to experience the haunt from "the other side" as it were.

We would ensure they can't touch the other guests but they could bang on the wire, lung at them, yell, scream, whatever they want.

Any thoughts?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

There's a similar thread that discusses having a fake "guest" planted in a group of visitors that might give you some ideas:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=36845


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks Roxy. Slightly different than I had in mind - with only 50 people I don't have the luxury of being able to have someone join each of the groups without raising suspicion. However there are some good ideas in the thread. I'm wondering if I could slot the group into some of the scenes as victims..... Still wondering though if it would work to have them as a group scare somewhere too.


----------



## Halloween FX Props (Jul 14, 2013)

I think this is a great idea! It would sure save money and actors if you could figure out a way to use one group to scare the next. Let me know if this works for you.

Guy


----------



## Reeco715 (Jan 8, 2016)

We always have a small group of selected guest be a part of the "Scream Team" , they assist with the haunt and help scare our party guest. Thinking about putting together a little Scream Team member guide pdf with a few pointers for them, and of course they all get t-shirts at the end of the party !


----------



## selling1309 (Mar 30, 2016)

I think this is a great idea. Make a maze and cut holes in if for peoples faces to go through and become a scary portrait on the wall. Maybe make some crawl spaces for people to hide in and maneuver around the maze. I have considered doing something like they do at the water rides at 6flags. The gully washer comes to mind. After you ride the river there is a station you can put a coin in to arm a geyser to wet the boat riders. Why not maybe set up an animatronic prop that can be triggered by the guest at just the right time. maybe have it set up with a little screen so they can see the other guest but not see what the actual scare it. then have it time out so they wont stick around and hog it from everyone else. That sounds like a great idea to me! lol
And the normal rules are you are not allowed to touch your guest.. but I don't recall ever hearing one that says the guest cant scare or touch the guest! If you have a smaller group of friends and family let them cut loose if its safe to do so. They would all know about Ol' Beckey and to leave that dreary one alone.


----------

